# Millipede and centipede



## felmor (Sep 26, 2014)

Hi guys. Found some millis and cents. They are fascinating.

Flame leg millipede






Acladucricus sp.






Baby millipede, I don't know what sp is this. Lol






Scolopendra sp? Can someone ID this? Thanks






Habitat, Panay Island, Philippines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Oct 9, 2014)

Great finds, you're so lucky to have those in your country!

Knowing the exact microhabitats you found them in could be really useful for keepers, if you recall that information. I've got some half-grown Acladocricus and could always use more tips on their care.


----------

